# Looking for Older (T.O.) Guys to Jam With!



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm looking for a few older guys...I'm 50...to jam with regularly. I'm an intermediate guitar player and like to sing. Blues, folk, country, rock, whatever sounds good. Ideally I'd like to find a second guitar player, maybe a third, and a mix of other instruments. I'm in the Roncesvalles/Parkdale area. Anyone else got a similar itch?


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

If you haven't found anyone, you may want to consider checking out Downtown Jam. The owner's name is Andrew Hall. Here's the contact info;

Mr. Andrew Hall 
Downtown Jam
74 Richmond Street East
5th Floor
Toronto Ont. 
Canada

416-585-9998
[email protected]

It's a good place to start and find like minded musicians. Andrew caters to to the age group you fit into as well (as do I).

Hope it helps,

Lawrie


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Coyoteblue - I got your PM last week and I'm interested in getting something going also. I've been trying to drum up support for a Toronto Beginners Blues group sorta modeled after the one in Oakville. I've gotten a few nibbles but no bites yet.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion to check out DownTown Jam. In the meantime I have hooked up with two other guys, and we're playing out of my basement...that is, we've played once and it worked out well. If either of you want to email I'll let you know what's going on and maybe we can get together.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

*sounds great*

hey...... I'm in my late 30's - and picked up the electric guitar only a few years ago.....I like playing mostly blues and some metal - but I have limited my playing to my basement.......my skills are basic, but I'd be interested in hacking around with some other players


----------

